# Tell me WHY



## Reese (May 24, 2010)

I've read a lot of people's stories here. They are actually pretty engaging, but not engaging enough.

Turn your thoughts into a comprehensive narrative that elucidates the point you are trying to make.

You need to convince me why I should be reading the words you put on paper. Your words need to tell me why I should care.

Why should I give a shit about what you have to say?


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

I'm inclined to agree with you. On the other hand, most of the kiddies are here to learn.
Perhaps you need to haunt the better bookstores, to find stuff that does it for you.


----------



## Kat (May 24, 2010)

Some people just don't enjoy reading. Or providing a public service. It's up to you. 

I'm not one to sell someone something they don't want. I can't imagine anything more uncomfortable than trying to shove something down someone's throat.


----------



## caelum (May 24, 2010)

Hahah.  Wow.  That post's a winner right there.





You guys should write better stories!  I, random person from the Internet, am very disappointed.


----------



## garza (May 24, 2010)

Reese - The only people a writer must convince are the editors and publishers and producers. Show me your cheque book and I'll write as convincingly as you like.

Of course, to go on convincing the editors and publishers and producers, they must see that what we write helps sell newspapers or magazines or books, or helps to keep an audience tuned in and listening or watching. 

To do that we must provide one of two commodities. We must either pass along information the public needs or wants, or we must touch the human heart. 

When we can do either one of these well, we will succeed. When we learn to do both we can call ourselves writers.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 24, 2010)

What are you hoping to get from this, Reese? You obviously care enough to have recreated the thread. But it reads as pointless to me. 
You are essentially saying that stories you've found here are good, but not good enough, and we should get better. 
I'd say there are some very good stories here and others that need a lot of work. I don't think a mass critique of this forum's calibre is fair or accurate.

If your message really is "be better" then be specific and help out the individual authors by critiquing their work.
Vague outbursts such as these will earn you a spot next to The Official Curmudgeon if you're not careful.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 24, 2010)

Well said Fox. Would that make that person mini-Ox?


----------



## darknite_johanne (May 24, 2010)

Reese said:


> I've read a lot of people's stories here. They are actually pretty engaging, but not engaging enough.
> 
> Turn your thoughts into a comprehensive narrative that elucidates the point you are trying to make.
> 
> ...


 
Well, duh. if I was an amazing writer, I wouldn't be here posting for a crit. We 'Kiddies' are here to learn. Tell us 'how to be engaging' by posting specific critiques. then you might read some pretty amazing stuff. If I was an amazing writer, I'd also help others write amazing novels.


----------



## darknite_johanne (May 24, 2010)

OX- nice title by the way. haha


----------



## Sam (May 24, 2010)

Reese said:


> Why should I give a shit about what you have to say?



The feeling's mutual.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

*claps*


Gotta hand it to those Irish for the quick riposte.


----------



## Idle Tinkerer (May 24, 2010)

Reese said:


> I've read a lot of people's stories here. They are actually pretty engaging, but not engaging enough.
> 
> Turn your thoughts into a comprehensive narrative that elucidates the point you are trying to make.
> 
> ...


 
Quite simply, most of us write for the exact same reason we read - To be entertained. If you're not enjoying yourself, feel free to hit that little red cross up there on the right.


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> You are essentially saying that stories you've found here are good, but not good enough, and we should get better.



That's pretty much the forum's raison d'être.

And Reese, I'm looking forward to reading some of your work. Perhaps we can all learn something from it.


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 26, 2010)

I agree with what you're saying, not how you're saying it.  We do all need to be better -- that's why we're putting it on the internet first instead of into the hands of some reader/editor/whatever.

As a wise mind once said: "The Internet is where you present random shit."


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 26, 2010)

> Why should I give a shit about what you have to say?



Frankly, I don't give a shit whether you do or not.


----------



## C.M.C. (May 26, 2010)

You make me glad that I don't care about having an audience.


----------

